# Montana Day 11



## Sonder

I will be headed to Montana for fourteen days. When we plan a trip there is a host of things we need to prepare for and some people my say I go a little over the top.
Here is an example of the amount of effort and detail I put into a trip. We will be leaving on September 16that zero dark thirty and driving to Eureka, Montana arriving on the afternoon of the 18th. We are driving because we will have access to two watercrafts while we are there. One craft is in the Helena and the other in Eureka.

While in Eureka we will be guided on the Flathead River most likely the Middle Fork. I am sad because I wanted to fish the North Fork of the Flathead, but she will be very boney “low water”. The Snow melt will be done when we show up.

The first day of fishing on our own will be Tuesday the 20th. This will be a lake float. We will be on Kintla Lake in Glacier Park. It will be an awe-inspiring outing. This Alpine Lake will have some amazing views and vistas.

The 21st we will either the Bull River, Middle-Fork of the Flathead, or the South-Fork of the Flathead. It is important to know far these other rivers are to make the best possible decision for the moment.

For example, The Bull River is 99 miles away and 200 round trips. The Middle-Fork is 216 miles round trip. The South-Fork is 320 miles round trip. So, who knows how we will be physically from the previous days fishing?

One needs to remember you are on vacation and the urge to do everything is a reel issue. So, one needs to write stuff out to categorize it. I simply make things into categories. The first category is what do I want to accomplish and how much harder would it be to accomplish this versus the others? How much time will it take to affectively accomplish said task? Do you have the time to complete the task?

At what sacrifice would it take to get everything you want done? Here is an example. It will take us 30 hours to drive to Eureka, Montana. We could drive 15 hours at a time. We have decided to make the trip out there in 2.5 days. This real and not being foolhardy. We will arrive in Eureka safely. We will be traveling Friday and arriving there sometime on Sunday.
You need to be reel with your self because no one wants to set themselves up for failure.

Monday, we hook up with a guide to float the Flathead River.

Tuesday, we will drive 225 miles one way to float and fish Kintla Lake.

Wednesday, we will float the Bull River and drive 99 miles one way.

Thursday, we will go to Glacier Park and drive the Road to the sun.

Friday, we will float and fish river to be determined.

Saturday, drive to Helena.

Sunday, we will float and fish the Big Mo.

Monday, we will float and fish the Big Hole.

Tuesday is a calamity day.

Wednesday, we will start the trek home!

I have used my Garmin 64sx and basecamp to calculate all the routes for floating. The last thing I want to do is blow the takeout! Ouch!

I have been in contact with several fly shops in the area that will shuttle our truck for us. The cost is between 27 – 57 dollars which is reasonable.

I have calculated all the costs for me and its at almost 4,000 dollars. This price tag is worth every penny. The memories that I will make and the rawness of seeing mother nature will be amazing. In all with driving out and back we will be gone for 14 days!

I hope you enjoyed the little story/fish travel thoughts.

Be well,
Sonder


----------



## GarrettHilliard

Sounds like an awesome trip. Makes me want to get out west myself. That is some really good trip planning advice I am going to start using 👍


----------



## zimmerj

Sounds like a good trip. Do you have Plan B's for each segment of the trip if something goes bassackwards?


----------



## Specwar

It’s refreshing to know that others share my tenacity on planning. Great plan you have formulated.
It’s easy to see that you love that part of the country, and I throughly understand why.
I once visited a friend in Clackamas Oregon, and within just a few weeks of returning home, sold everything that I no longer “ needed” and returned to Oregon and stayed 7 years. 
Don’t try explaining it to anyone who has not personally experienced that part of America, they won’t understand.
Enjoy!!


----------



## Sonder

zimmerj said:


> Sounds like a good trip. Do you have Plan B's for each segment of the trip if something goes bassackwards?


Yes I have plans B and C lol! Like all things you need to roll with the punches. We will be ok as long as the Big Mo does not blow out ..lol.. if that does we got bigger problems than fishing!


----------



## Sonder

Specwar said:


> It’s refreshing to know that others share my tenacity on planning. Great plan you have formulated.
> It’s easy to see that you love that part of the country, and I throughly understand why.
> I once visited a friend in Clackamas Oregon, and within just a few weeks of returning home, sold everything that I no longer “ needed” and returned to Oregon and stayed 7 years.
> Don’t try explaining it to anyone who has not personally experienced that part of America, they won’t understand.
> Enjoy!!


Thank you. I first saw Northern Cali when I was in the Corps! I was only there for 6 months, but its what has been part of my soul ever since. I have never been to Oregon, but have spent time in Washington State! Beautiful.

Here is the Road to the Sun and this is what beckons my return!Video Road the Sun


----------



## Patricio

I've been going out there 2-3 times a year. Going to the sun road is nice. On my way back I'll always do the Beartooth Pass on my way to Billings and stop at east rosebud fly shop. 
I almost never do the big rivers. This year will be different. I'll be spending 2 or 3 days in Yellowstone fishing those famous and crowded rivers. Mostly because there's a river in the area I've been wanting to fish it's headwaters, which is difficult to get to. That's the beauty.of the area, almost every stream in the Wyoming/Montana/Idaho area has decent trout fishing.


----------



## Sonder

I have made a friend out there. He makes custom oars and floats 3 times a week lucky dog. He was just telling me that the spring runoff is three weeks behind. This will most likely mean better flows late season and potentially better fishing.


----------



## Patricio

I'll be out there the July 4 the weekend and for a week and a half in early August. Last year I made the run for a long memorial day weekend, but because of the runoff the river was still too high. Which made my 16 hour drive moot. So I ended up fishing the Clarks fork which is a fine river.


----------



## Patricio

The river I've been trying to fish is the grey bull. Last time I stopped at Jack Creek and tried to head upstream. River was too high. Here's a pic of Jack Creek campground.


----------



## Sonder

Patricio said:


> The river I've been trying to fish is the grey bull. Last time I stopped at Jack Creek and tried to head upstream. River was too high. Here's a pic of Jack Creek campground.
> View attachment 489101


Is this the bull your speaking of 
48.1108141, -115.8161166


----------



## Patricio

Sonder said:


> Is this the bull your speaking of
> 48.1108141, -115.8161166


No. Wrong State. 😉 These days my trips out west generally are located in the Yellowstone ecosystem. More or less. Although I sometimes overnight stop in the bighorns for a break and some fishing. I just don't feel the need to keep hauling out that far anymore. I don't think the fishing is that much better. Though I will be making a trip to hunt down some.bull trout at some point. 
If you're running along I-90, I suggest a roll through the badlands if you're willing to spare a few extra hours. It's well worth it. Visually stunning. Pics don't do it justice.





Greybull River, fishing, cutthroat trout, whitewater


The Greybull River south of Cody Wyoming runs through some of the most remote backcountry in the Greater Yellowstone Ecosystem. The river rises near Francs Peak in the Absaroka Mountains in the southwest corner of the Big Horn Basin. The Wood River, which drains a part of the Absaroka Mountains...



www.greater-yellowstone.com


----------



## Patricio

I may have to rethink things. 😳 Massive flooding around Yellowstone. They got hit with a lot of rain, on top of that, up high some areas got 6' of new snow last week which is melting.


----------



## Sonder

Yea, that's why I have major rivers and small ditches all laid out for the trip. This is also why I have covered so much area for the trip planning also. I hear ya, and hey for me it's the adventure not the fishing. Lol at least I will get to take plenty of photos. There spring run off has finally started. Good luck


----------



## Sonder

| NRCS Montana


----------



## zimmerj

I wonder what the floods will do to the rainbow and cutthroat fry from this spring?


----------



## Sonder

They will be in a new zipcode lol


----------



## Patricio

It appears to not be too bad. A few roads are out of commission, some cleanup is in order. My plan was to fish the upper Yellowstone river around the lake, the Madison river and the Gallatin for a few days while I'm out that way. It looks completely doable by early August.


----------



## Patricio

This guy has great info. He's been in the park all along. I have a feeling he's on the rangers good side.


----------



## Sonder

It will be interesting to see how this pans out. I can't imagine it will all be 100% before fall, but we shall see. This will I'm sure cause other parts of the state to see a major influx of ppl n traffic.


----------



## Patricio

Won't be near 100% but outside the cities of new York and la, Yellowstone is the crown jewel of America. And as parks go, the world. The north loop will be closed for a year or two. I'm now focusing on the upper Yellowstone river, above the lake for this year. It's pretty remote. Few people venture into that part of the park.


----------



## fly_ohio

Patricio said:


> Won't be near 100% but outside the cities of new York and la, Yellowstone is the crown jewel of America. And as parks go, the world. The north loop will be closed for a year or two. I'm now focusing on the upper Yellowstone river, above the lake for this year. It's pretty remote. Few people venture into that part of the park.


Would love to hear about it if you do make it. I've come pretty close to the thorofare and two ocean pass before coming in from south side outside of the park, such a cool area. Seeing that made me want to do it right and spend some time on the upper Yellowstone but never got a chance to follow through. I'm sure you know but its a serious trek with a few Yogi bear's along the way.


----------



## Patricio

South loop is open. North loop will be opening soon. The roads from the north and northeast enterences will be closed this year. The rivers have dropped and the fish are biting.


----------



## Patricio

Oooh boy.... 





Hiker injured in Wyoming grizzly bear attack


The Wyoming Game and Fish Department said in a press release the Park County Sheriff's Office was notified that a man was injured by a bear while hiking Francs Peak.




www.ktvq.com




CODY, Wyo. - A man was injured by a grizzly bear Monday while hiking the high country west of Meeteetse.

The Wyoming Game and Fish Department said in a press release the Park County Sheriff's Office was notified that a man was injured by a bear while hiking Francs Peak. The man was flown by helicopter to a Billings hospital where he is receiving treatment, the press release states

This is exactly where I'll be fishing. I normally don't carry a gun in the back country. But having this bear around who now knows what human flesh tastes like is creepy. So I'll be packing a 44 mag with me this trip. The river I'll be fishing runs right at the base of this mountain. It's been known bear spray is more effective than a gun. Unless the wind is in your face, then all you'll be doing is spicing up his meal.


----------



## Sonder

Yes we are not alone my friend! We will have three guns with us one shotgun with bear slugs and two 45 revolvers. Yea a spicy meatball!


----------



## Sonder

Yea, one of the areas I want to fish is the Northfork of the Flathead. It's in the westerly boundary of Glacier NP. It will be boney that time of year and we will be fishing Kintla Lake instead. Bears are our biggest concern, but we are going to take every precaution possible. One must stay vigilant and keep your wits about you. If it's gonna happen you really won't stop an apex predator, but respect them and give them a wide birth. My team was once harassed by a black puma in Panama. One she realized we meant her no harm she left us alone. It's also about respecting mother nature and to realize you are a guest.


----------



## Sonder

Here is another great website for weather conditions









Montana Wildfire Map - Current Montana Wildfires, Forest Fires, and Lightning Strikes | Fire, Weather & Avalanche Center


Interactive real-time wildfire and forest fire map for Montana. See current wildfires and wildfire perimeters in Montana using the Fire, Weather & Avalanche Center Wildfire Map.




www.fireweatheravalanche.org


----------



## Sonder

This is what drives us to fish photo by Robert Mungary


----------



## Patricio

It was a bit smokey last year from the fires. Photo by me.


----------



## Sonder

Im plotting more Floats on a few more rivers "adding to the wish list" the Madison right now!


----------



## Sonder

Im officially done planning routes and other place of interest for the trip! lol


----------



## Sonder

__





Fire and Smoke Map







fire.airnow.gov


----------



## Sonder

Montana Cams





__





SCAN Web 6.0 - Cameras






rwis.mdt.mt.gov


----------



## Sonder

Windy as forecasted


Wind map and weather forecast




www.windy.com





Look at the cams!


----------



## zimmerj

I think Hoot Owl restrictions are starting on several rivers.


----------



## Sonder

Yes they are and if I go hopefully they will be lifted but time will tell. If not I will be a striper beach bum for 14 days lol


----------



## Patricio

A few places. None which will affect me so far. It's easy to bypass them anyhow. Just head higher. It's best avoiding the crowds anyhow.


----------



## Sonder

.. the crowds will not be a problem for me ... thank goodness!


----------



## Sonder

zimmerj said:


> I think Hoot Owl restrictions are starting on several rivers.


It will most likely be lifted on Sept 15. They will traditionally have thier first frost by then. They will most likely up north have their first snow event in the higher elevations.


----------



## Patricio

I caught a trout. A pure Yellowstone cutthroat. I caught a lot of them really. I had two run ins with bears, a black bear momma grunting at me telling me to leave, and a grizz that I almost walked into. We were about 20 feet from each other. I may have discharged in my drawers. 😞
I'm now at a bar in west Yellowstone. It's hailing out. Not sure if my tent will be dry or standing when I get back to camp. 

Here's a trout..


----------



## Sonder

Hows the smoke? Great feesh friend and be safe and good photo!


----------



## Patricio

Didn't see any smoke where I was. Though going home through Bozeman it seemed a bit hazy. 
Streams I fished and my impression.

A certain unnamed river in the Shoshone known for cutthroat trout: great fishing. Caught so many fish and quite a lot in the 16-17" range. The bears chased me out. I want to go back, but I won't do it alone again. 4 would be a good group. If we lose one to bears that's still a 75% survival rate. Which is acceptable considering the fishing is so good. 

Madison river, good fishing no matter where I fished. In the park I did great on hoppers, down below raynolds pass I rolled stonefly nymphs along the bottom which produced fish. This is tough fishing down there as the flow is so fast. But fish were plenty and eager. Two beaded stonefly nymphs we're the ticket here. 

Firehole, didn't do much for me. I caught two small fish. 

Gibbon, I tried three different spots. My only regret is not pissing in the river to tell it what I think of it.

Nez Perce, small steam. I didn't expect much but the number of 15" or so brownies I pulled out were impressive. And a few larger brookies. 

Gallatin, this is a great stream. Period. 

I figure I got one more Yellowstone fishing trip in me. I want to do the Clarks fork(Yellowstone) in the canyon. It's still my favorite river in the area and I've never fished that section because it tough on foot.


----------



## Sonder

Dont you just hate it when the local chase you out! lol Great job keeping those sensative fisheries off the net map and sounds liek a great trip. Thank you about the smoke.....


----------



## Sonder

The G is on my radar if other rivers in the Bitterroot Region are marginal.....


----------



## Patricio

Sonder said:


> Dont you just hate it when the local chase you out! lol Great job keeping those sensative fisheries off the net map and sounds liek a great trip. Thank you about the smoke.....


Yeah. I knew going in I'd see bears. This area has the highest concentration of grizz in the lower 48. They go there because food is so plentiful. There's a lot of elk in the valley and moths in higher elevations. Yes, grizzlies gorge on moths. So I knew I'd see some, but I was only there for two days, and each day I had one pop out at me. That was enough. Still, the fishing for cutties was superb. The closest one was about 30 feet and was grunting at me. These aren't the little black bears I see here in Wisconsin. Good luck. Fishing in the area is refreshing.


----------



## Sonder

Yea I know fishing in upper Glacier NP we will have a chance to run into a Grizzly Bear also.


----------



## Sonder

I will make every attempt to make a daily update lol now it may just be one photo with a description or some worded response. Lol we will play it by ear.


----------



## Sonder

The massive haze has moved out. The haze even blocked the sun light during the majority of the day. The wildfires are still alive and well. The Oregon wildfire called Double Creek 🔥 is causing alot of smoke. At one time it's smoke could be seen over 75% of the western part of the state. 

This is yet another example of how I always point out that mother nature is incharge. I will be consintrating on fishing more of the NW rivers of Montana this trip. The Kootenai for example. Her flows are perfect and she's at 58 degrees. Yes hypothermia is a reality and as we float we will be wearing our PFDs. Please stay turned for more. 

Sonder


----------



## Sonder

They are having two nights of temps in the upper 30's.


----------



## Sonder

Logan Pass got snow last night


----------



## Patricio

I know up in the Bighorns they were expecting snow too. Now there's a reason the next move is to floriduh and not west. Kinda shocked logans pass is only 6600'.


----------



## Sonder

Webcam (U.S. National Park Service)







www.nps.gov










Webcam (U.S. National Park Service)







www.nps.gov





The snow in the lower is almost gone but a great thing to see.


----------



## Sonder

This why right now Montana is void of alot of its smoke!








Zoom Earth | LIVE weather map, storm tracker, rain radar


Track hurricanes, tropical storms and severe weather with LIVE satellite images, rain radar, wind speed forecast maps and more.




zoom.earth


----------



## Sonder

here comes the haze with a side of smoke


----------



## fallen513

Safe travels RG! And don't inhale. lol


----------



## Sonder

fallen513 said:


> Safe travels RG! And don't inhale. lol


Lol I recovered earlier from sarcoidosis soooo we will see how it goes brother. 

Be well 

Sonder


----------



## Sonder

I will make the best out of it!


----------



## Sonder

Webcam (U.S. National Park Service)







www.nps.gov









Webcam (U.S. National Park Service)







www.nps.gov









Webcam (U.S. National Park Service)







www.nps.gov





Thew above are Glacier NP Webcams!


----------



## Sonder

Well, the weather is gonna be rough. We will roll our shoulder into it. We are taking precautions, but you can do only so much lol. Just goes to show how much mother nature is really in charge. One day at time


----------



## Sonder

The weather is calling for haze n fog with the days temps being in the high 60's. The overnight lows will be in the mid 30's. The truck is all packed and ready for the 4am deployment.


----------



## firemanmike2127

Safe travels...should be a very memorable trip out west. Envious....to say the least. ENJOY !! Mike


----------



## Sonder

Out the door n on the road at 0400.


----------



## joekacz

Keep the rubber side down and have a safe trip…God Bless all…


----------



## Sonder

6:28 Hrs to Davenport, Iowa


----------



## TheCream

Safe travels, have a good trip!


----------



## Sonder

Well hello Illinois


----------



## Sonder

Still in Iowa! Lol


----------



## zimmerj

Hope your trip goes. Now, let's have some fun. What did you forget to pack?


----------



## Sonder

I forgot all my sundries lol dang it!


----------



## Sonder

Ok lol finally South Dakota


----------



## Sonder

Smoke n haze looks much better 





__





Webcam (U.S. National Park Service)







www.nps.gov


----------



## Sonder

Yea 19 hours of driving n now it's raining. Their are mule deer out in droves. So, pulled into a parking lot trying to get a few hours of sleep before continuing. With these night time driving conditions it's hard to see the road, multitude of mule deer, and so we are attempting to get a few hours of sleep.


----------



## joekacz

It can get pretty hairy driving in the dark with mule deer along the road side…experienced that a few times in North Dakota…better off losing a few hours to sleep than days to vehicle damage from a deer…


----------



## ohiotuber

Many years ago, I did almost $5,000 damage to my Jeep when multiple deer ran dead in front of me. Since then, I bought "deer whistles" for ALL families vehicles & we all have multiple examples of deer either stopping or reversing when we get in range, but NO MORE deer accidents. Cheap insurance at about $8.00 a pair & they are effective if you're over 30 MPH....I get ours at Autozone.

Mike


----------



## Sonder

Yea fog slowed us n the 100 mule deer next to the road. Lol we have 6 hours still to go to Eureka.


----------



## Sonder

We made it to Montana last night but the fog n rain and the 1000 mule deer next to the road we decided to get a few hours of rest. We are headed to Eureka now n will be there in 6 hours.


----------



## ohiotuber

Sonder said:


> We made it to Montana last night but the fog n rain and the *1000 mule deer next to the road* we decided to get a few hours of rest. We are headed to Eureka now n will be there in 6 hours.


Who says fishermen are prone to exaggerating?? 🤣
Enjoy your trip!

Mike


----------



## Sonder

Lol it was alot ok lol


----------



## Sonder

Kootenai Red Band Rainbow 6# 1 of 6


----------



## Sonder

Photo Journal from Today 9.18.2022

















Kootenai River Looking north








Kootenai River Looking south








Kootenai River Falls near Troy, Montana


----------



## Sonder

Kootenai River Falls Video​


----------



## Sonder

Im tired folks but there is a view from the Vacation house and the two very nice cutties my friend caught!


----------



## zimmerj

What a great picture, and the fish are excellent as well.


----------



## Sonder

Kintla Lake - Mother Natures Fury


----------



## Sonder

Todays adventure at Kintla Lake @ Glacier NP @ 4100 Feet Above Sea Level​



































Westslope Cutthroat Trout









Splake

















A very boney and near fishless Northfork of the Flathead


----------



## joekacz

GREAT PICS 🤩!! …How about a little info on the what and how’s of what you’re using to catch these cutthroat?


----------



## Sonder

Yes thats coming my friend be patient. lol I am writting a journal every day and on ourt trek back I will start to compile the lengthy and detailed trip report! Our fishing schedule is more brutal than my work schedule. I was using 250 grain sinking line and small smelt deciever patterns size 8 a little grey over white, but after the gail winds kicked up we had to use the egg beaters.


----------



## Sonder

Yesterday we fished several boulderfields on the Kootenai. The fish where eager to take or soft hackles and chubbies! Sorry no fish photos because we where fishing far apart from each other


----------



## joekacz

As usual GREAT PICS!…Looks like the spot to be if you’re a fly fisherman…what else could you want…picturesque,pristine water and what appears to be fantastic fishing…now that’s LIVING!! Stay safe and enjoy…


----------



## Mickey

Any bears?


----------



## Sonder

No Yogis but we are headed to Glacier again today.


----------



## Specwar

Tread carefully


----------



## Sonder

Yea, the fog was heavy. With the limited visibility we did not hike and stayed in our truck n visited different parts of the park. I took photos and will get them up tonight. 
Be well,
Sonder


----------



## Sonder

Glacier NP, Montana


----------



## Sonder

One last photo before I get some rest this Painted Tepee Peak and the Sinopah Mountain​


----------



## Sonder

I am having a calamity day today. I will have a post about why later. Everyone is good including myself with only a smashed left thumb, but I will give you a hint it included swimming.


----------



## Sonder

Day 8 - 9.23.2022 Kootenai River Part 3

No matter what sport of outdoor activity you participate in you must be prepared for accidents as much as you can. I have spent countless years taking safety classes from water safety, fire safety, hazardous chemicals, field medical situations, and heat related conditions. I have also had countless hours of water survival technique classes. Then there is the acceptable risk factor. I also need to add another factor my partner and I have entered several confined spaces together and trust each other with our lives.

I knew going into this that the lake canoe did not have high walls and that was a concern. I bought outriggers that would give us extra balance and buoyancy. As, you can see in the photos what I am talking about.

All our gear was lashed into the canoe except my coffee cup. We had an extra oar in the canoe lashed to the canoe. My 24”x27”x14” dry box was lashed into the canoe and secured. These two items saved us from losing the canoe. All of our rods and other gear was not lost. All of the gear was tied in by rope or lashed in with heavt velcro straps.

My details of what lead to our titanic moment on the Kootenai River. The river was 57 degrees on this day. I ran upon a submerged rock and could not push off fast enough and the current pinned the canoe to the rock. We would get lose but not fast enough. The stern go swamped and filled up with water. As you can see in the photos.

We had on out PFD’s, wading belts and wore not cotton. This only allowed the water to get in up to our knees. In our fight or flight moment we choose to fight for each other, and my partner did not abandon me, and I did not abandon him. We where about 17 feet from river left, but it felt like a mile. We kicked out legs as hard until we drifted closer to the river bottom. My partner reached bottom and then I touched bottom.

Even thought the water was that cold and due to what we wore along with the air temp of 60 ish hypothermia was not an issue yet. The risk of hypothermia waned as we emptied the canoe of water and cargo before pressing on.

We had three miles to go according to my Garmin. With a combination of portaging and canoeing we made it safely to our takeout. I have several take aways from this trip for sure!

Be safe on the water and be prepared is not my only take aways and there are many more!

We are laughing now, but only because all that we did preparing for what if worked out in our favor along with alot of luck!









Dry Boat​








Wet Boat








Water in Waders​Yes, I know this was not the best choice for river fishing in Montana on a river I am not familiar with!
​


----------



## Sonder

Day 8 - 9.23.2022 Kootenai River Part 3

Here is the better part of the day report. I used my switch rod all day throwing 350 grain skagit short head with a 10’ clear sinking poly leader. 

The patterns I would use was a good ole #12 brown tungsten soft hackle. These fish where holding in 2-4 FOW (feet of water). The one fish is a Columbia Redband Trout, and the other fish was a Whitefish and both took the swung soft hackle. 

The Kootenai was under 7000 cf/s and had several sections that where very wadable, but that current is swift and one must be very wary of that!













































We are headed to the Helena area in the AM tommorow for our last days of vacation!


----------



## Mickey

So glad you guys are ok. Very much enjoying the pics and stories.


----------



## joekacz

Very happy for you and your friend that everything went well with your mishap…obviously the years of training and staying level headed let you both enjoy the rest of the trip…the “Big Man “above had a eye on you…your pics have been outstanding…looking forward to more…thanks


----------



## ohiotuber

Thanks for the reminder of planning & being prepared & thank God for your safety.
One "surprise adventure" makes any trip more memorable. Hope the rest of your trip goes smoothly & safely.
Thanks for all the great pics & reports.

Mike


----------



## Sonder

joekacz said:


> Very happy for you and your friend that everything went well with your mishap…obviously the years of training and staying level headed let you both enjoy the rest of the trip…the “Big Man “above had a eye on you…your pics have been outstanding…looking forward to more…thanks


Yes, he said I am not gonna allow you to die today,. We are very fortunate and thank you Sir. Yes, I am gonna start packing soon here and head south 6 hours to Helena.


----------



## Sonder

Glacier NP you will have my heart forever!


----------



## Sonder

ohiotuber said:


> Thanks for the reminder of planning & being prepared & thank God for your safety.
> One "surprise adventure" makes any trip more memorable. Hope the rest of your trip goes smoothly & safely.
> Thanks for all the great pics & reports.
> 
> Mike


Yes, he said I am not gonna allow you to die today,. We are very fortunate and thank you Sir. Yes, I am gonna start packing soon here and head south 6 hours to Helena.


----------



## Sonder

Missouri River headwater - Video​


----------



## Sonder

Gallatin River - Video​


----------



## Sonder

*Gallatin River, MT*
Today we fished the Gallatin River and what a beautiful gem that is. We even fished the headwaters of the Missouri. 

We fished high on the Gallatin and she was running I thought well. She was clear in 18" of water and deeper than that it was emerald green. 
Jack, myself, and his daughter hit the rivers today. 

We fished all the pocket water we could find. She threw dry flies and had a riser, but did not have an opportunity to bring it to hand. 
We are officially done fishing. Their is a Patagonia outlet in Dillon that I will be visiting tomorrow. Then Wednesday we begin our trek home. 


















































































Missouri Headwaters!


----------



## Mickey

Thanks for all the great pics and reports!


----------



## Sonder

Mickey said:


> Thanks for all the great pics and reports!


It is my pleasure to share my stories with you fine folks. I just hope that someone can learn from them. I also hope that this community reads the stories, sees the photos, and reads about the issues that can arise from any adventure and learns something from them.


----------



## Sonder

Headed home in the morning, but stopping to see Devil's Tower!


----------



## Sonder

News update rush-hour in Illinois stinks also!


----------



## zimmerj

Getting through Chicago is always bad.


----------



## Sonder

zimmerj said:


> Getting through Chicago is always bad.


We take the southern route through Illinois through Indianapolis and then to Cbus no thanks on 90 lol


----------



## Sonder

Thank you folks for following the journey. I'm almost home be well and be safe friends. 

Sonder


----------



## crappie4me

thanks for taking me with you...so to speak.beautiful pics.


----------



## Sonder

crappie4me said:


> thanks for taking me with you...so to speak.beautiful pics.


Always a pleasure friends


----------



## Sonder

I will post the final 360° trip report tonight


----------

